# OP 17 Urlöschen für Transfer Mode



## Spaceman (25 September 2006)

Hi,

habe folgendes Problem.
wollte vorhin an einen OP 17 mit Pfeil > + Pfeil v + ESC + Einschalten einen Flash erase machen, um in den Transfer Mode zu kommen. Das geht aber nicht. Die Tasten funktionieren, das hab ich schon ausprobiert.

Pfeil ^ + ESC und Einschalten geht auch nicht.

Bei einem anderen OP17 funzt der Flash erase wunderbar.

Was mach ich falsch ?

Gruß Alex


----------



## thomass5 (26 September 2006)

Hallo,

war beim OP17 nicht hinten ne Batterie drinn?
Wenn Du die mal rausnimmst und ne weile Wartest und sie wieder reintust?

thomas


----------



## Spaceman (26 September 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

da die Tastenkompination beim einschalten nicht funktionierte, hab ich noch ne andere lösung gefunden.

Ins Service Menü rein.
PW: 100   (Standart)
-->System
-->Betrieb
-->mit Shift und Pfeiltasten auf Transfer ändern
-->ENTER betätigen
und los gehts.  

Gruß Alex


----------

